# TIA Portal und Win10



## chipchap (17 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich finde es extrem heftig wie langsam mein Tia Portal arbeitet, wenn man das arbeiten nennen kann. Egal wo ich hin klicke oder scrolle, es dauer ewig bis was passiert.
Step 7 Classic V5.6 läuft dagegen ziemlich gut und man kann ordentlich arbeiten. Das Ding ist natürlich auch mit Sicerheitsrelevanten Sachen zugeknallt von der IT Abteilung. Ob es damit auch zusammen hängt weiß ich nicht.
Habt ihr auch solche Probleme? Kann man da irgendwas machen?

Gruß


----------



## thomass5 (17 Januar 2019)

Ohne jetzt die Hardware und zusatzsoftware zu kennen ist eine hilfreiche Aussage schwer zu treffen. TIA verlangt mehr Ressourcen als Classic.


----------



## chipchap (17 Januar 2019)

Momentan kann ich soviel sagen.

I7 vpro Prozessor 6820hq 2,7GHz
16 GB Ram
Win 10 Pro

Siemens S7 Classic, Tia V14 /15, Starter und einige andere Programmiersachen. 

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ph3niX (17 Januar 2019)

Wir haben TIA V14/V15 ebenfalls auf Windows 10 Pro laufen, keinerlei negativen Auffälligkeiten von Langsamkeit.


----------



## chipchap (17 Januar 2019)

Mh. Ich habe schon alles was ich nicht brauch ausgeschaltet. Kann machen was ich will, es wird nicht besser


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wee (21 Januar 2019)

Hi,

arbeitest du auf einer SSD oder einer alten herkömlichen HDD?

Seit der Einführung von TIA gibt es bei uns nur noch Rechner mit SSD.

Du könntest dir ja mal den Rescourcenmonitor öffnen und die Auslastung von CPU/Datenträger/Netzwerk und Arbeitsspeicher anschauen, vielleicht Hilft das die Ursache zu identifizieren.


----------



## chipchap (21 Januar 2019)

Es sind 2 Festplatten verbaut. Auf der Hdd werden due Programme archiviert und auf der SSD gearbeitet. Die Auslastung beim letzten Mal war überall im grünen Bereich. Arbeitsspeicher lag bei 65%.
Meistens ist das Netzwerk überlastet. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (25 Januar 2019)

naja, das ist jetzt wie Glaskugel raten...
Ich arbeite mir der V15.1 in einer Windows 10 Pro VM mit VMware Workstation
32gb Ram, VM hat 16gb zugeteilt
VM liegt auf einer SSD

Mein Rechner fühlt sich schnell an,
schneller als die VM auf der gleichen SSD mit gleicher Ausstattung aber Win7 und Tia V15.

Hier helfen nur Benchmarks...
Und das vergessen der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit von Step7


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Januar 2019)

@TE:
mit der Hardware solltest du mit TIA einigermaßen sinnvoll arbeiten können - du darfst allerdings NIE mit Classic vergleichen.


----------



## JesperMP (25 Januar 2019)

mnuesser schrieb:


> naja, das ist jetzt wie Glaskugel raten...
> Ich arbeite mir der V15.1 in einer Windows 10 Pro VM mit VMware Workstation
> 32gb Ram, VM hat 16gb zugeteilt
> VM liegt auf einer SSD
> ...


Ich habe eine ähnliche Ausstattung.
Nur Win 7 anstatt Win 10. 
Ich habe V15 und V15.1 Parallel.
V15.1 fühle ich ist nicht schneller als V15.
Also, Win 10 wurde eine Geschwindigkeitserhöhung bringen ?
Wenn dass der Tat ist will ich mein IT drucken dass wir auf Win 10 umsteigt.


----------



## mnuesser (25 Januar 2019)

Naja, ich hab ne neue VM mit Win 10 Pro und nur Tia V15.1 und Step7 5.6 und Flexible SP5 aufgesetzt...
Das ist jetzt kein Maßstab.

Vieleicht zum vergleichen mal ein paar Benchmarks posten. Ich hab mir mal Passmark angeschaut, der ist nicht so Spielelastig (hab keine Grafikkarte drin, nur die in der CPU)

Ich poste mal die Performance von allen Situationen,
den Anfang mache ich mit Win 10 Professional Host... hab den Rechner nur gestartet, nichts ausgestellt.
D.h. genau so lasse ich meinen Rechner laufen.




Laptop am Strom angeschlossen, Energieschema Max. Performance


----------



## JesperMP (25 Januar 2019)

Ich schlage vor als Massstab:
"standard" TIA Projekt erstellen. Mit S7 CPU, WinCC HMI, einige ET200SP Stationen, einige SINAMICS.
Dann die Zeiten messen:
1. Laden von das Pojekt ins TIA.
2. S7 Hardware kompilieren, rebuild all.
3. S7 Software kompilieren, rebuild all.
4. HMI Software kompilieren, rebuild all.


----------



## ducati (29 Januar 2019)

Das ist doch müßig...

TIA ist definitiv lahmer als Classic...

Arbeiten kann man mit dem TIA sicher, aber Spaß macht's nicht.

Ob man auch wirklich Großprojekte (10000 Feldgeräte) mit TIA realisieren kann, möchte ich lieber nicht ausprobieren müssen...

Was mir so aufgefallen ist, beim ersten Mal TIA öffnen nach einem Betriebssystemneustart dauerts ewig, beim zweiten mal gehts schneller. Das erklärt auch, warums unter Win10 gefühlt schneller geht. Win10 startet nicht jedes mal komplett neu, sondern beim Runterfahren machts eigentlich so ne Art Teilstandby...

Also vergleichen könnte man sicherlich die Gesamtübersetzungszeit für nen Commfortpanel mit 300 Bildern... Aber da müsste sicherlich jeder nen identisches Projekt haben...

Gruß,


----------



## JesperMP (29 Januar 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Was mir so aufgefallen ist, beim ersten Mal TIA öffnen nach einem Betriebssystemneustart dauerts ewig, beim zweiten mal gehts schneller. Das erklärt auch, warums unter Win10 gefühlt schneller geht. Win10 startet nicht jedes mal komplett neu, sondern beim Runterfahren machts eigentlich so ne Art Teilstandby...


Interessant ist ob den eigentliche Arbeit tatsächlig schneller geht. Aufstart von Window oder TIA ist irrelevant. Dann holt man sich eine Tasse Kaffee.



ducati schrieb:


> Also vergleichen könnte man sicherlich die Gesamtübersetzungszeit für nen Commfortpanel mit 300 Bildern... Aber da müsste sicherlich jeder nen identisches Projekt haben..


Genau das was mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2019)

Also ich hab gerade hochgerüstet.

Alte Hardware: i7, 2 Kerne, 2,9GHz, 8GB RAM, SSD Win7 und Win10 als VM mit 6GB RAM, V14 und V15, Step7 Classic
Man konnte mit TIA V14 und V15 hablwegs normal arbeiten, alledings muß man sich an die "Langsamkeit" ein wenig gewöhnen. Wenn es warm wurde in der Halle, dann wurde der Laptop schon mal heiß, die CPU regelta ab. Abhilfe --> Lüfter unter dem Lappi 
Übersetzen HMI dauerte schon mal etwas, aber mit Kaffee war das schon auszuhalten. 
Besonders lästig, waren große Textlisten in der SPS (nicht HMI), die werden irgendwie im System registriert, online ging das so gut wie gar nicht, offline nur mit Anstrengung.
Abhilfe: Leeres Projekt, dort die Texte erstellen und dann in das eigentliche Projekt kopieren und Kaffee trinken gehen.
Insgesamt ein wenig nervig, oft hakt es.
Was ganz schlecht lief, war die Markierung von Texten in Feldern, da kam der Lappi der Maus einfach nicht hinterher.

Neue Hardware: i9, 6 Kerne, 3,9GHz, 32GB RAM, SSD Win7 und Win10 als VM mit 8GB RAM, V14 und V15, Step7 Classic
Das ist jetzt nicht doppelt so schnell, aber wesentlich flüssiger als vorher. 
Besonders das Übersetzen der HMI ist schneller (sicher 30% schneller). So gefühlte Wartezeiten, wie vorher gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr.

PS: Projekte liegen auf der SSD

Fazit: Hat sich gelohnt, (ne, finanziell leider nicht, Lappi einfach megateuer), aber auch wenn es jetzt ein wenig besser flutscht, merkt man an allen Ecken und Kanten, dass die Bedienphilosophie von TIA dilettantisch und von den Machern nicht vernünftig getestet wurde. Sonst hätten die mal merken müssen, dass z.B. noch immer viele Felder zu klein für Variablennamen mit mehr als 8 Zeichen (Ironie) sind u.s.w.u.s.f.
Aber immerhin, das reine Coden geht wieder ein wenig besser von der Hand, ich bin mal auf mein erstes Graph7-Projekt mit dem Neuen gespannt.


----------

